# Pier lighting



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I have never used them, and am not sure dimensions but Arlington industries has some bollard lights that might work.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've used this company for some dock lights www.i-lightingonline.com/. Turned out well.


----------

